# اكرشه وارذله



## atchan

لا تستحي من المدرس .. اكرشه وارذله انبسطوا وطقطقوا على مدرسينكم لأن بكرا لما تروح للثانوي مالك إلا كلام الدكتور


----------



## ayed

الكرش في لهجة الشباب وقد تسللت إلى لغة الكبار تعني:
عاتبه بشده كأن ترفع صوتك على المعلم ولا تعيره أي اهتمام
وأرذله تعني:لاتقيم له وزناً ولاتبدي له أي احترام
والله أعلم


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

